# Need Your Opinion



## bell (Jan 26, 2011)

Montreal wedding photographer Hera Bell's award winning contemporary wedding photos. Photojournalistic artistic wedding photos. Photographe de mariage Montral

I need your opinion on my wedding audio-visual at my web site. Please...


----------



## GloriousMemory (Feb 2, 2011)

I LOVE your photos!!!  I wish people can see your photos in bigger dimensions of display.


----------



## bell (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you for commenting. Unfortunatly bigger photos in such AV means larger buffering. People hate to wait for the AV to buffer.




GloriousMemory said:


> I LOVE your photos!!! I wish people can see your photos in bigger dimensions of display.


----------

